# Please help ID



## sharkfan (Oct 22, 2004)

I got him when he was about an inch. Serra for sure. Not sur what he is.. He is about 4 inches after 9 months.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

imo sanch


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Identification Forum

Harry

BTW It looks like sanchezi to me too. Lets see what others say.


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

Sanchezi......fill that poor fish's tank up!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

or even better, upgrade looks cramped imo.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Sanchezi would be my stab at this one. I agree with the others, do something about your tank


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

sanchezi and get a bigger tank


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sanchezi get a bigger tank asap


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

sanchezi


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Not the best pics ever anyway it resembles S. sanchezi







!


----------

